# HAUNTED RADIO: sinister pointe, american horror story 4, vincent price, and more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we close the month of March with our continued Vincent Price celebration with news on the Sinister Pointe haunted attraction, the next Amityville Horror film, American Horror Story season 4, and more!!

Then, we review the Vincent Price classic, "House of Wax!" Then, sit back, and relax as on a special edition of "Retched Radio" we air a classic interview with the one and only Vincent Price. All of this and so much more on the March 26 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-032614.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------

